# Attention



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Note .... pseudo-spaniard travels around Europe introducing himself as Don Comaro, inviting young girls to his hacienda PLEASE DO NOT LET HIM MISLEAD YOU, PLEASE WARN YOUR DAUGHTERS, SISTERS, WIVES... HE'S A FRAUD!!!


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

Ok I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

He's certainly operating below the radar. Even Google can't seem to find him.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for warning me, Aramis! I'll be sure to keep my daughters locked up nice and safe!


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

Is this the plot for your new opera?


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Is a "pseudo-Spaniard" only half as crazy as a real Spaniard? :lol: ...


----------



## Kayla (Oct 21, 2011)

Someday I will go out to travel~~


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

This is why I'm not having kids. No risk of their being seduced by foreigners.


----------

